# My new PPK/S



## masterbbq (Feb 28, 2007)

I finally got the PPK/S I've wanted for many years now. I did what everyone said to. Field strip it, clean/lube it, add gunslick graphite, etc. 

My first time at the range I shot 70 rounds with 2 FTF and 1 FTE.

My second time I shopt 200 rounds with 2 FTF and 0 FTE. I'm considering it an improvement

I love how fun this gun is to shoot!!!:smt023 Except for the blister on my hand:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Masterbbg how about some pictures of your new gun? Sounds like it's coming along just fine. Most all of these small autos need a little break in time. Good luck with yours.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats on the new Walther! :smt023 

It is true that the PPK/s needs a break in period. Mine took about 300 rounds and have not had a malfunction since.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

was the ammo all fmj or was it hollow point? or does it even matter? I'm thinking about getting one in April/May.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it were mine I would go with FMJ for the first 100 or so anyways. Then I would try some hollow points.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

PPK/s, the only gun I regret selling.


----------



## Edw8ri (Apr 25, 2007)

I've had a PPK/S for over twenty years. It is easy to conceal and mine is as accurate as I am. What I like about it is its appearance. Let's face it, this is a classic. I also the quality of design and manufacture. Finally, I like the fact that this is a narrow pistol. 

I know people brag about being able to conceal a 1911 or a double stack Glock. I suppose that I could do that, too. But heck, who wants to? Yeah, I know that a .380 does not have the knock down power of a 40mm Bofers gun. But I just have to believe that two or three .380 Silvertips would dim any attacker's enthusiam for the fight. 

I guess the bottom line is this. The design of this gun is now nearly 80 years old. There are lots of PP/PPK series Walthers out there and more are sold every day. That is as strong an endorsement of this pistol as you can get.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I have to agree on the classic beauty and history of the PP-series pistols. It would be the #1 reason why I would buy one.


----------

